

T-shirts, not technology, might save the record industry - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/shirtify-helps-musicians-make-money-from-their-online-music-2011-12-07

======
mattfriesen
Thanks for the submit techvibes. We're counting on t-shirts doing their part!

